# white iron on lettering turned brown



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm trying to apply white letting to a black t shirt. I printed the lettering on regular transfer paper for black garments, purchased at a crafts store. I cut the letting out and place it on the shirt and pressed for about 15 seconds at 385. The letting is turning brown. Will a lower temp help, or should I be apply this type of transfer with a home iron only?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

teesareme223 said:


> I'm trying to apply white letting to a black t shirt. I printed the lettering on regular transfer paper for black garments, purchased at a crafts store. I cut the letting out and place it on the shirt and pressed for about 15 seconds at 385. The letting is turning brown. Will a lower temp help, or should I be apply this type of transfer with a home iron only?


A household iron max temperature can range from 180-200 degrees so yes I would use a iron to press iron on transfers. 

if you want to lower your heat press to 180 degrees you can try that. 

Did the instructions tell you how hot or what iron setting to put it on??


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Either lower your heat press temp or use an iron. Most items available at craft stores, WM, etc are usually intended for use with a household iron.


----------



## alfzampi (Dec 11, 2010)

Sound like your heat is to high.I would use flock lettering instead.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

teesareme223 said:


> I'm trying to apply white letting to a black t shirt. I printed the lettering on regular transfer paper for black garments, purchased at a crafts store. I cut the letting out and place it on the shirt and pressed for about 15 seconds at 385. The letting is turning brown. Will a lower temp help, or should I be apply this type of transfer with a home iron only?


Can someone tell me how you PRINT white lettering on transfer paper with a printer (inkjet, laser, etc)?


----------



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> A household iron max temperature can range from 180-200 degrees so yes I would use a iron to press iron on transfers.
> 
> if you want to lower your heat press to 180 degrees you can try that.
> 
> Did the instructions tell you how hot or what iron setting to put it on??


The instructions said to set the iron on cotton temp. I used parchment paper for the press, I thought that would avoid scorching...wrong  I think I should just invest in a sheet of Teflon.


----------



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

brice said:


> Can someone tell me how you PRINT white lettering on transfer paper with a printer (inkjet, laser, etc)?


You can find stencils for lettering online or use whatever art program you use for your designs. If you want the lettering white just outline it in black or whatever color your shirt is...print it out and cut it out...now as far as the transferring is concerned...still working on getting a good adherence without burning the paper...it's a thin line between perfect white lettering and a complete mess.


----------



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

alfzampi said:


> Sound like your heat is to high.I would use flock lettering instead.


The iron did the same thing, I cut the temp back, but I noticed the transfer had lifted a little by the end of the day...glad I didn't sell that to anyone  ...That's why I tried the press.

OK, I'll try 180 or lower on my press and maybe press for ten seconds. I'll keep playing around with it until I find out what works with this particular paper.

Can flock letting withstand higher temps than regular transfer paper? Does flock lettering burn????

Also, I use Parchment Paper to press...will Teflon give me a better outcome...does it prevent scorching...ever experienced scorching fabric or transfers with Teflon????


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what does the instructions give you for heat settings?


----------



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> what does the instructions give you for heat settings?


Instructions say set iron to cotton setting, cover with grease proof paper and iron for approximately 10 seconds.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

hmmm.. if its just letters you may be better off just getting iron on letters from Jo-Anns. if its a specific font find a local vinyl company they may have heat transfer stock on hand and see if they can cut something out for you.


----------



## alfzampi (Dec 11, 2010)

Doesn't work.You have to silk screen or make hot peel transfer.


----------



## teesareme223 (Dec 18, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> hmmm.. if its just letters you may be better off just getting iron on letters from Jo-Anns. if its a specific font find a local vinyl company they may have heat transfer stock on hand and see if they can cut something out for you.


That's the thing. This particular lettering was in cursive and connected lettering that I designed myself. That's why I didn't use lettering from Jo Ann's or Michael's this time...I'm convinced that the problem was too much heat for too long.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a job for heat press vinyl.


----------

